# Crossover Kabel bei 1000BaseT



## Sinac (23. August 2005)

Hi @all!

Folgendes:
Wenn ich zwei PCs über 1GBit Ethernet mit einem Crosslink Kabel verbinden will brauche
ich doch eins bei dem alle vier DAs gekreuzt sind, richtig?
Und bei 100BaseT ist das ja nicht der Fall, da sind nur 2 DAs gekreuzt.
Jetzt ließt man im Inet natürlich überall was anderen, und ich bin da auch nicht so auf dem laufenden 
Also meine Frage, brauche ich "spezielle" Kabel oder haben die Crossover Kabel das heute alle so? Und wenn ich welche brauche, wie erkenne ich die richtigen?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## turboprinz (23. August 2005)

HiHo,
also ersteinmal ist mir die Abkürzung DA nicht geläufig...
So weiter..Es ist richtig, dass Adernpaare gekreuzt sein müssen, schließlich wird ja auch allen acht Adern gesendet/empfangen.
Bei einem Normalen x-over (egal ob nach EIA/TIA 568 A oder 568 B) kann man sich an die Regel halten, dass nach einer Farbe immer eine weiße Ader folgt. Bei GBit x-over ist das leider nicht mehr so...So wiet ich weis müsstest du direkt nach x-over Kabel für GBit- LAN fragen. Die standard Kabel werden Anwendungsneutral gestaltet, das heißt du könntest theoretisch ISDN und Ethernet parallel laufen haben. Bei GBit ist das nicht mehr so.
lange rede kurzer sinn hie die Belegung:


----------



## Sinac (23. August 2005)

Erstmal danke!
1 DA = Doppelader = 2 Adern =)


----------



## turboprinz (23. August 2005)

Ah DA....

jetzt ist klar danke für wk(wort klärung)^^


----------

